# Gulp Jerk Shads



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

When targeting trout. Whats your favorite color and how do you rig a Gulp! jerk shad?


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

The melon color i think is a good color for trout and red. try that color:letsparty


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great question Duke! I ask the same thing a day or two ago. I've been succsesful throwing hard baits for reds but would like to expand my arsenal. Guess I'll have to try it,but not sure how to rig.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i use blue pepper color and rig it on a 5/0 worm hook


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://66.210.78.17/fishingforum/Topic33778-15-1.aspx#bm33868

camo color is killing em right now. Hard to see though.oke


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Are you rigging it Texas style?


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Jack is right. blue pepper pearl.5/0 doa hook.1/32oz bullet. I catch flounder trout reds and black snapper like this.The key is retreval speed.keeping your bait in the strike zone long enough to get bit. Theres more to it than luck.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Well I just returned from Academy on Davis (last min. christmas shopping) I looked for the Gulp jerk shad and did not find one....plenty of shrimp,pogy,and swimming mullet.Are these producing any red bites? Sure wanted to pick up some of these jerk shads but maybe I'll have a chance to run in tomorrow and look a little longer.:hoppingmad


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *RiVerRaT (12/18/2007)*Well I just returned from Academy on Davis (last min. christmas shopping) I looked for the Gulp jerk shad and did not find one....plenty of shrimp,pogy,and swimming mullet.Are these producing any red bites? Sure wanted to pick up some of these jerk shads but maybe I'll have a chance to run in tomorrow and look a little longer.:hoppingmad




Outcast had a good many of all kinds and sizes last time I was in there.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks wharf rat.....I'll give that a look tomorrow.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i wouldn't waist the money on gulps more trout, unless i'm fishing a tourney.... i love saltwater assassins though.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

We've been fishing the Gulp jerk shad in both the black and ivory, green and orange and the bright green. I usually Carolina rig what I fish with a 2-3 oz lead and a 4/0 or 5/0 wide gap worm hook. My son prefers using lighter lead, we rig some with a 3/4 oz Texas rig but the same size hooks.

Something I have started doing different is using a brass weight and glass bead for a bit of a noise maker. This is new for me so I still experimenting. The results so far have been good.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the great picture of your rig Danno....I'll be giving it a try (as soon as the boat is fixed..:banghead ). And I'll seehowthe saltwater assassinstacks up to the gulp....thanks for the tip VS.


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

use the bass assassin in electric chicken


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Saltwater assasins work great, so do the ZOOM super flukes! My go to soft plastic is a ZOOM super fluke in pearl white......oh yeah.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (12/19/2007)*Saltwater assasins work great, so do the ZOOM super flukes! My go to soft plastic is a ZOOM super fluke in pearl white......oh yeah.


SHH!!!!!!!!

i wish i knew how many trout (occasional red, but mostly trout) i have caught on those super flukes in east bay! pearl white in paticular


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Danno what are you fishing for? Cobia? or is that and inshore grouper rig?


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

We using it mostly for reds with gulp jerk shad or zoom baits, we did pick up a couple of small black groupers off the old 3-Mile bridge. One was on this brass texas rig, the other on a carolina rig. Both were young-uns.


----------

